# For the Glory of Chaos! (Vash's Chaos project marches on).



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

My original WIP thread was getting way to Messy so i have decided to split the Chaos off into its own WIP thread.

All the converted stuff for Slaanesh Chaos that was in the original thread will appear here as it gets painted. (If you want to see the old WIP thread its here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=838 but locked.)

To start off i will pick up on My Brotherhood of Darkness scheme i have been working out.
Following Wraithlords suggestion about the red trim on the test marine i went back and had a bash at him with a Paint i have called Liquitex,Alizarine Crimson. Its meant for Airbrush work but i have found a couple of colours that are ok if used neat.
I used this one to base coat my Khornite stuff and it is a really nice deep colour.


Here is the 1st attempt for comparitive purposes.










I used _Melcrite Red_ highlighted with _Blood Red_. Wraithlord suggested that the red on this try was not really dark enough and i could not help but aggree with him so i had another go at the trim.




























On this attempt i used the _Liquitex Crimson_ highlghted with _Melcrite Red_ although i used the Melcrite to undercoat the Crimson.
I think this is much better but the crimson has a bit of a gloss finish so; A)It reflects the light a bit in the photos and; B) Will need a coat of matt varnish of some sort.

Heres what the crimson looks like when it has had matt varnish over it on my Beserkers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Need better lighting on the second try pics to make a better comparison Vash. Looks like it may be a fair bit better already though.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice, the old csm with bloodletters heads look cool. In fact all the old berserkers looked good, especally when painted this good. Are you planning to do any slaanesh termes?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Hopefully Better Pics of the Brotherhood*

I have painted another Brotherhood of Darkness CSM and got a better pic of the first test mini.

Test Mini.









Freshly Painted CSM.










I have also been busily trying to justify the eventual purchase of a Baneblade so have been rummaging in my boxes of discarded minis and remembered my old Lost and the Damned Guardsmen.










as you can see these were painted Black with Dark Angels Green to mix with my Alpha Legion and i was going to get rid of them, but i want to get a Apocalypse army to rival Wertypop's insane Guard and doing a Traitor Guard force to add to my Chaos marines gives all sorts of interesting options.

But heres the test Mini for the 'Minions of Darkness' Traitor Guard anyhoo..










Hopefully they will look good along side the Brotherhood of Darkness CSMs and i will mix in the CSMs of the four powers as well. ( Mainly Slaanesh atm. lol.)


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like the guardsman, nicely done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Much better indeed Vash, more separation between the trim colour and the runes. Looking good.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i like the freehand decals. and some of them are very old models! vry nice vash.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool colourscheme Vash, the contrast between all the runes and the trim is also a lott better now. Looking forward to the next update :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I playing a game agaisnt Wertypop tomorrow and its going to be a Guard Vs Guard affair as my Traitors shake off the yoke of Imperial oppression.

Some more of my old LatD bits have turned up from worthing so i dug out a half painted Basilisk and decided to start painting it in the new Minion of Darkness colours.

The pic is not too good but i will get a better shot when its painted.










The idea with the minions is to paint up about 50 or 60 guardsmen and then go Armour mental. I have always been a treadhead at heart and Apocalypse gives me a valid reason to do lots of tanks.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to see the update. This is actually the thread that made me get a move on my traitor gaurd. My color scheme is going to be very similar to the red/black gaurdsmen you have painted. I love the painted chaos symbols(arrows) and the glyphs are excellent. Pm me about the skin tone plz. I wont have much skin showing but i would like to try that light color out on mine.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 8, 2008)

very inresting stuff vash, paticularly the guardsmen,

good work!

hawke


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Minions of Darkness.*

Well the Basilisk is finished.

Once again the photo is not the best, i then again sitting on my camera phone probably won't help.

I will post some more pictures of the whole thing when i have borrowed _Tinkerbells_ camera.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool stuff Vash, as always :wink: Love the coloursheme for your guard, where did you get that part for the Basilisk's gunmount?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Minions of Darkness.*

Which bit Heph? The Chaos star is one of the ones from the new CSM box the Original Basilisk mountings are inside the Armoured Crew Compartment. 

Heres some better pictures of the Basi.






























Today i prepped and converted a Platoon HQ with 3 Veterans with boltguns and a Vox Operator. The Junior Office is one of my old Alpha Legion Cultists that i have added a CSM boltgun to.











I have also converted up a Plasma Gunner to fill out the ranks of platoon that i am repainting today.










With all the High Elf parts lying about due to Tinkerbell's entry into the hobby i could not resist nicking a set of feathers.:wink:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice mate. I especially approve of the using of ponsy high elf bitz. Nice couple of convertions it there too!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice stuff Vash. I love the color of the red. How do you get it?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Thso traitor guard are superb, can't wait to see them painted up. As for the bit, I was refering (or at least attempting) to the dragonhead at the end of the Basilisk's gunbarrel :wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Copied from the old Chaos Vehicle sprue gun muzles and Carved from plastic by my own fair hand Heph ( Although i have since taken a mould of it.).

Jacs its a undercoat of Melcrite, then a base of Scab Red with a graduated Blood Red Highlight.

Hopefully i will get that HQ painted by the end of the week but you all know me. lol.....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate to say it Vash but I don't like the feathers on the one guy there. Just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Dark Hunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the work you've done.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Vash, you never fail to impress.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

thos CSM were outstanding
how did i get those colours so rich? 
like the reds?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Minions of Darkness.*

Hurrah! Vash actually finishes a squad:shok:.

Ok so its only a five man Platoon HQ but here you go......










*Officer.*










*Vox.*










*Veterans with Bolters.*




























Now back to repainting the basic Cadians from my old LatD force, but to give myself a modelling project whilst they drag on (in case i get bored) I have started a modular hull for a Medusa.

This is the same way i did the Basilisk so the enclosed sections should be able to swap over when i want to build something else say like a Manticore....





























The green plate that is being slid out will be the base of the removable section.

I might well do a Tutorial on this later.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Man, your paint astounds me.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

That guard squad are very very impressive.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Loving the green goggles. REALLY effective gem painting on them, and i love the use of the converted delaque leader.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

VERY nice Vash, damn! Gotta agree with Panda on the goggles too. Need better lighting for the pics though eh. BTW, is the officer a Necromunda model??


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*For the greater good.........*

............of my Chaos army. Muhahahahahahah!

(Those Tau are so generous.)
Heres a test mini Storm Trooper for my Minions of Darkness.




























Now i wanted my Storm Troopers to be a bit different from the norm and remembered that i had some Tau Firewarriors knocking about, hmmmm now they have a four up armour saves says i and then the knife was out..

First was to change the feet over to human ones, (expect to see those Tau tootsies later) and change the armour enough so it did not just look like Tau with Human heads.

Then the gun and the power/backpack.

See if you can spot which bits went where.

C&C most welcome on this one please.


Thanks for the comments on the previous posts folks.

Yep one Delaque Ganger with a Catachan sword and a CSM boltgun.
(funny really the original mini had a Bolter and I chopped it off to put on a laspistol to use him as a cultist. lol.)


Im using a camera phone atm and its not brilliant but hopfully i should have access to a better one at the end of May.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

the pieces mix remarkably well. I would cut down the tau shoulder pad or add some gs work to it. Nice place for some boiling face work(like on Drach'nyen) It still look too tau t me. I think you may have been going for that somewhat though. May want to just save i for the sergeant. Looks just as good as any GW kaskrin.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

All of them look awesome! 
I'm ging to try and sculpt a same kind of basilisk barrel end as yours. It looks so damn awesome...


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Dos yer talent know no bounds


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow Vash, great stuff. I remember those Lost and the Damned Guard.

And the first thing I noticed was your amazing goggles. AMAZING. Easily the best and most effective lens/gems I have seen, they really pop out.

Didn't you have a tutorial on them somewhere?


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing stuff. Did those trator Guardsmen on the first page have bayonets on their bazookas (sure they're named something else >_>) o_o?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The excellent work continues I see.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks folks,

oh, yes Luciferi it is a bayonet (lizard man spear) on that missile launcher. lol. its been noted before in the gallery, i don't know why but it seems to tickle people.

The other squads are going to have to wait fot their repaint from green to red as i went out last week and got a Cadian troop box, a three heavy weapon box, specail wepons blister and Vostroyan sniper blister.

I will be painting these first as at least the others are usable in there current form.

Here is Squad 1 (Platoon 1) repainted and finished so at least the Platoon HQ now have some body to boss about.










Heavy Bolter team.










These will be pulled out of this squad soon, swapped for a Autocannon team and go into a fire support team of HBs ( the pointy chap is probably going into a sniper team as a spotter).

Shouty hobo sarge and plasma gunner (prettyboy)










I hope you like him a bit more with the paint on Wraithlord, but i can understand why you were not keen on the feathers, not really all that Chaosy.:wink:

Next up is a Anti Tank team of 3 Missile Launchers.:biggrin:


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Missile launchers with bayonets, yes ;]?


----------



## RedFang (May 6, 2008)

I like the works, good job... does that make me a heretic? *cowers for the Emperor's wraith*


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> i can understand why you were not keen on the feathers, not really all that Chaosy.


That was mainly it yeah. Looking good all told though Vash, no doubt.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Luciferi said:


> Missile launchers with bayonets, yes ;]?


Not on this batch, i thought horns and skulls might be a pleasant change.


Missile Team 1.
(Horn.)










Missile Team 2.
These were inspired by the WWII American Bazooka teams.










Missile Team 3.

My anti tank weapons never seem to be in the right place at the right time so i thought a team relocating was a pretty accurate thing to convert up.:laugh:


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah, very very nice can't wait to see them with a lick of paint.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I've just been re-inspired sir. I've been slacking on converting and painting up my traitors. Now when I get home I'll be back to work. Thanks for the posts Vash, always unique.

BTW, where'd you get the armoured crew compartment for the Bas? Is that the FW kit? Either way it looks awesome, and I love the dragon head sculpt you've done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dunno why but I really dig those two, almost like a mini diorama


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Dunno why but I really dig those two, almost like a mini diorama



Which Wraith, the runners or the headslap?


@Pyro, it a scratch build, im working on a Medusa enclosed compartment very slowly as a side project and taking pics at various stages so hopefully i can write it up as a tut when its done. 


Thanks for the feedback folks.:biggrin:


Edit: check out my Titan project Here


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The runners. Headslap is sweet too but there is something about the runners I dig


----------

